# 1. Mountainbikerennen in Schierke / Harz



## behelmter Alb (14. August 2003)

Guten Tag,

am 30.08.2003 findet das erste Mountainbikerennen in Schierke im Harz statt.
Wie mir gesagt wurde, konnte leider nur dieser kurzfristige Termin organisiert werden, weil es wegen des Nationalparks hier sehr strenge Bestimmungen und Auflagen gibt.
Wenn dieses Rennen aber bei den Bikern ankommt, dann wird diese Veranstaltung in den nächsten Jahren wiederholt und weiter ausgebaut. Das Potential ist in Schierke jedenfalls riesig.  
Ihr findet alle Informationen über das Rennen unter dem Link in meiner Signatur (als Popup-Fenster). 
Auf alle Fälle ist die Strecke sehr interessant. Mit dem Wurmbergstieg wurde einer der schönsten Trails in dieser Gegend eingebaut.
Also, jeder sollte sich überlegen, ob er diesen Termin nicht wahrnimmt. Das Rennen hat das Zeug zum Klassiker. Da werden sich alle ärgern, die im ersten Jahr nicht mit dabei waren.


----------



## HAWKI (14. August 2003)

: bin dabei!  : bin ich der erste?  kriege ich jetzt Startnummer 1 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (14. August 2003)

bin auch interessiert, wo gibts denn die Meldeunterlagen, wie lang ist die Strecke, wann und wo gehts los, Fragen über Fragen... 

Außerdem möchte ich nach HAWKI natürlich Startnummer 2


----------



## behelmter Alb (14. August 2003)

> wo gibts denn die Meldeunterlagen, wie lang ist die Strecke, wann und wo gehts los, Fragen über Fragen...



Gehen Sie bitte zum Ende dieses Beitrags. Dort befindet sich über dem dummen Spruch eine Internet-Adresse. Doppelklicken Sie auf diese und warten Sie bis sich das Popup-Fenster zum Thema öffnet. Dort wird die größte Neugier erstmal gestillt.


----------



## HansH (14. August 2003)

Wieviel km sind denn zu fahren, da stand nur was von 330hm ist ja ein bißchen wenig oder ?
Habe gerade noch gesehen, dass das ein Rundkurs ist, der wird dann aber mehrmals gefahren oder ?
Würde auch gerne mitfahren.


----------



## chubika (14. August 2003)

Hallo,

wenn der Link igendwann mal funktionieren sollte...

Frosch will auch biken.

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## HAWKI (15. August 2003)

was habt Ihr für Sorgen?  Der Link funktioniert doch!

Habe mir sofort Anmeldeformular etc. ausgedruckt...... 

Und Höhenmeter 330 x 4 macht gesamt 1.320. Streckenlänge ca. 50 km. Steht doch alles da! 

Das wird bestimmt ganz geeeeeiiiiiil     ....u. die 15 Eus Startgebühr dürften gut angelegt sein!


----------



## mischuwi (15. August 2003)

Für alle Interessierten habe ich mir mal die "Mühe" () gemacht und einmal auf 'copy' und dann auf 'paste' gedrückt, damit ihr alles auf einen Blick habt.

Ich werde aller Voraussicht nach wohl am Start sein. 'Sehr anspruchsvoll' hört sich in meinen Ohren ganz nach meinem Geschmack an. 



1. Schierker Mountainbike  Rennen

am 30. August 2003/ Start 9.30 Uhr im Eisstadion. 

Die Strecke ist mit 330 Höhenmetern sehr anspruchsvoll. Es ist ein Rundkurs mit abwechslungsreichen und interessanten Trails. Für die Sieger gibt es einen Pokal, für die weiteren Platzierten gibt es Urkunden und Sachpreise. Alle Teilnehmer erhalten eine Urkunde, die wie die Ergebnislisten gegen eine Gebühr von 1,50  nachgesandt werden.
Das CC  Rennen wird in den Altersklassen 1985  1969 und unter 1968  gewertet.
(Streckenprofile können auf Wunsch per Post, Fax oder Mail zugesandt werden)

Hinweis:
Die Veranstaltung findet innerhalb des Landschaftsschutzgebietes Harz und nördliches Harzvorland statt. Es sind nur die markierten Wege zu befahren und von jedem Teilnehmer wird ein rücksichtsvolles und Naturschonendes Verhalten erwartet. Verstöße gegen die Streckenführung werden mit Disqualifikation geahndet.


Weitere Hinweise

1. Start- Nr. Ausgabe: 
30.08.2003 7:30 - 9:00 Uhr Org. Büro
(Turnhalle- Schule Schierke
Bodeweg 2a)

2. Startzeiten: 
Jugendrennen 09:00 Uhr - Eisstadion Schiere - Rennen 4 Runden 09:30 Uhr - Eisstadion Schiere -
Zielschluss: 14:30 Uhr - Eisstadion Schiere -

3. Ergebnisse: 
Ergebnislisten werden nach Rennende erstellt.
Die Siegerehrungen finden ca. 30 Minuten nach der Veranstaltungen im Eisstadion (am Turm) statt.
Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Ehrung in der Turnhalle der Schule durchgeführt.

4. med. Betreuung: 
DRK Wernigerode
Bergwacht Wernigerode

5. Verpflegung: 
Getränke und Mittagessen im Eisstadion Schierke
(gestellt von der Schierker Baude)

6. Strecke: 
die Strecke ist so ausgewiesen und gekennzeichnet, dass der Verlauf für jeden ersichtlich ist.
Die Strecke kann ab Freitag, den 29.08.2003 um 19:00 Uhr mit Führung besichtigt werden.

7. Umkleiden/ Duschen:
in der Turnhalle -Schule- Schierke, Bodeweg 2a

8. Versicherung: 
Jeder Teilnehmer sorgt für eigenen ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz, da die Teilnahme grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt. 
Der Veranstalter wird von mittelbaren und unmittelbaren Forderungen freigehalten.
Es besteht Helmpflicht!!!

9. Veranstalter: 
Skiverband Sachsen- Anhalt

10. Organisation: 
Sportservicebüro Wernigerode
Freiwillige Feuerwehr Schierke
WSV Schierke
Bike & Guide Wernigerode

11. Auskünfte: 
Sportservicebüro Wernigerode Tel. / Fax: 03943 / 62 67 00
eMail: [email protected]
Bike & Guide Wernigerode Tel. 03943 / 63 01- 00 Fax -10
http://www.mtb-harz.de


In diesem Sinne


----------



## behelmter Alb (18. August 2003)

Für alle, die Probleme haben, die Ausschreibung zu finden: 

Der Webmaster von mtb-harz.de hat die Auschreibung als Popup-Fenster eingerichtet. Auf der normalen Startseite (Mann auf Brocken) ist kein Hinweis zu finden. Wenn sich dieses extra Fenster nicht öffnet, dann habt Ihr in Eurem Internet-Explorer diese Option ausgeschaltet. Meistens ist in diesen Fenstern ja nur Werbemüll, aber in diesem Fall steht mal etwas Wichtiges drin.


----------



## Samson (19. August 2003)

Hey Racer,

ich hab mir gestern mal die Strecken angeschaut.... 

da ist für jeden was dabei!! 

Erst ganz ruhig, ein mäßiger Anstieg zum warm werden, dann der erste Trail 
zum "richtigen" Anstieg und nach ca 6.5 km´s geht´s dann ab nach unten über brutale Trails, 
Schotterpisten, Teerdecke und Waldboden.

Wenn das nicht überzeugt, weiss ich auch nich mehr!


Gruss 

Der SAMSON aus dem Harz


----------



## HansH (19. August 2003)

Hi,

mal ne Frage zur Anreise, ich komme aus Hannover und würde mit dem Zug fahren, habe auf der Internet Seite der Bahn gelesen, dass der Zug nur bis Wernigerode fährt, gibt es von Wernigerode nach Schierke gute Möglichkeiten mit dem Bus zu fahren ? Und kann man das Fahrrad auch mitnehmen ? Wie lange braucht man denn mit dem Rad von Wernigerode nach Schierke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## behelmter Alb (20. August 2003)

: HansH

Von Wernigerode nach Schierke geht es ca. 17 Km bergauf.

Um Dir zu helfen, habe ich die Service-Nummer der Wernigeröder
Verkehrsbetriebe rausgesucht. 03943/564131
Hoffentlich kriegst Du so früh einen Anschluß.


----------



## HansH (20. August 2003)

Ja, vielen Dank, habe auch schon mal auf der Internet Seite der Verkehrsbetriebe geschaut, um den Bus nach Schierke zu kriegen, müssten wir um fünf Uhr zuhause losfahren, aber warum nicht ?


----------



## behelmter Alb (22. August 2003)

Das denke ich auch. Wer früher aufsteht, kommt früher an. Wir sehen uns am 30.08.


----------



## Harzorzist (27. August 2003)

Als "Ex-Schierker" werd ich mir das Rennen nicht entgehen lassen.
Wer wird die Streckenbesichtigung am Freitag leiten, und 
wann/wo geht sie los?

Freue mich auf mein erstes Rennen in vertrauter Umgebung.  

Dirk


----------



## Samson (27. August 2003)

Hallo Harz-Man,

die Streckenführung am Freitag wird ein Guide von Bike & Guide 
übernehmen.

Warscheinlich der behelmte Alb und meiner Einer!


Bis bald im Wald

SAMSON
Bike & Guide


----------



## Beppo (29. August 2003)

...taucht auf...
In Gestalt von Madbull, Martinbaby und Beppo ( me ). Damit sind die Plätze belegt.  Also, ähhh, mehr so die Hinteren...  
Sodenn, auf eine unfallfreie Veranstaltung,

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (30. August 2003)

...endlich wieder zu Hause.

Sieben Stunden Autofahrt für 3-4 Std. Biken, weiß gar nicht, was anstrengender war? Na, OK, das Biken (war ja selbst nur Beifahrer im Auto...)

Vielen Dank, nochmals an die Organisatoren, war heute eine tolle Verantstaltung, hat mir viel Freude gemacht, auch wenn ich meine persönlichen Ziele nicht erreichen konnte

Kommen aber nächstes Jahr gerne wieder


----------



## rigger (31. August 2003)

@Martinbaby Wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen!!!!


----------



## HAWKI (31. August 2003)

....´s hat Spaß gemacht. Und das riesige Starterfeld  hat auch auf´s Bild gepaßt.

Bericht später.


----------



## Matthes (31. August 2003)

Also, ohne HAWKI vorgreifen zu wollen, hier mal ein kurzer Bericht.

Die Strecke war wirklich recht anspruchsvoll.  Der Start war im Schierker Eisstadion. Von dort ging es zum warm werden über ein kurzes Stück Asphalt und weiter über Waldwege zunächst moderat bergan auch ein kleiner (noch harmloser) Trail war dabei. Dann, nach einer kurzen Abfahrt auf einer Betonpiste, man hob den Blick und sah nur noch Berg. Nun hiess es ordentlich Strampeln (nach meinem Fahrradcomputer teilweise reichlich 20 % Steigung), manche stiegen gleich ab und schoben. Schnaufend oben angekommen folgte nun, das (zumindest für mich) schwierigste Stück der Strecke, ein echt heftiger Downhill über herausstehende Wurzeln, Felsen etc.   Das war die Grenze dessen, was ich mit meinem fahrtechnischen Können und dem Hadtail bewältigen konnte und so mußte ich mitunter die Füße zu Hilfe nehmen. Am Ende dieser Passage, ein paar Treppen und man konnte auf einer Waldautobahn die zerrüttelten Schultern und Arme erstmal wieder entspannen. Jetzt ging es vorwiegend bergab über Asphalt und schöne Waldwege wieder zum Eisstadion kurz Getränke nachgeladen und weiter zur nächsten, identischen Runde.
Der steile Anstieg wurde von Runde zu Runde immer mehr zur Qual und auf der Downhillstrecke dachte ich nur noch "Hoffentlich kommst Du hier ohne Sturz runter", das klappte auch ganz gut, dafür mußte ich aber mal unfreiwillig in der Einfahrt zum Eisstadion beim Beenden der 3. Runde über den Lenker absteigen - lockerer Kies, etwas zuviel Schräglage und zu ambitioniertes Bremsen lehrten mich mal wieder die Gesetze der Trägheit. Die Rundenzeiten wurden länger und länger und in der letzten Runde mußte ich schon beißen und war überglücklich endlich nach 3 Stunden 9 Minuten erschöpft und mit nur ein paar Abschürfungen das Ziel zu erreichen.

Fazit: gut organisiert, wirklich anspruchsvolle Strecke, absolut empfehlenswert!!!!


----------



## Vokkar (1. September 2003)

Endlich mal eine Strecke, die sich die Bezeichnung Anspruchsvoll auch verdient hat. Da hats noch nicht mal was gemacht die Runde 4 mal zu fahren, im Gegenteil, bei jeder Zieldurchfahrt hab ich gedacht Ahhh, es kommt noch eine Runde, super Nach der 4. wars wie gesagt vorbei, aber das war dann auch ok.

Wie Matthes schon schrieb, erst gings langsam los, ich dachte noch geht ja bis zu dem Plattenweg mit 15...20%. Durch die Löcher im Beton war hier sogar der Anteil an befestigten Wegen anspruchsvoll, von der Steigung ganz zu schweigen. Immerhin hatte man hier einen guten Überblick wer noch alles vor einem fuhr bzw. auch die Verfolger rückten gefährlich nahe heran. Der anschließende Downhill hats mit seinen nassen Wurzel in sich gehabt und bei der ersten Durchfahrt hats noch n bisschen gehapert mit der Suche nach einer geeigneten Linie, aber die folgenden Runden wars einfach spitzenmäßig. Schön waren auch die Gesichter der zahlreichen Wanderer, wenn man wie angestochen über die Wurzeln runtergerappelt ist. Nach der ersten Runde hats mich dann auch direkt in der Kurve bei der Stadioneinfahrt im tiefen Schotter gelegt, die Schürfwunden fühlen sich jetzt noch nett an, aber das kann dem Gesamteindruck keinen Abbruch tun.

Fazit: Ein mehr als adäquater Saisonabschluss und ich bin froh beim ersten Mal dabei gewesen zu sein. Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei zu sein.

Meinen Gruß an alle, die sich mit der Organisation rumgeschlagen haben, es hat alles super geklappt, auch hier gibts nix zu meckern. Evtl. sollte man sich für die nächsten Jahre auf eine größere Resonanz einstellen, denn das hat die Veranstaltung aus meinen Augen mehr als verdient. Und meinen besonderen Gruß an den Feuerwehrmann in der ersten Kurve.

Danke!

Mit Gruß

Vom Vokkar.

PS: Wann ist denn mit den Ergebnislisten zu rechnen?


----------



## behelmter Alb (1. September 2003)

Respekt und Gratulation an alle Teilnehmer! 

Es freut uns sehr, wenn es Euch gefallen hat.
Am Freitag hatte es ja noch so stark geregnet, daß sogar unsere angeblich wetterfeste Markierungsfarbe für die Strecke an einigen Stellen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Bach runterlief. Deshalb mußten wir auch für den Renntag mit schlechtem Wetter rechnen. Doch zum Glück blieben die Regenschirme ungenutzt. 

Als Anlage bekommt Ihr die Ergebnisliste. Mehr sind leider von den 500 Startern nicht ins Ziel gekommen.   
Nein im Ernst, es war uns schon klar, daß wir binnen 14 Tagen mit nahezu Null-Werbung kein großes Starterfeld mehr zusammen bekommen würden. Wichtiger war uns die Zufriedenheit derer, die wir noch erreicht haben. Deshalb ist es schön zu erfahren, daß sich für die Teilnehmer auch eine lange Anreise wie die aus dem hohen Norden gelohnt hat.


----------



## behelmter Alb (1. September 2003)

Ich noch mal.

Was meine Digi-Cam so hergegeben hat findet Ihr hier.


----------



## phiro (2. September 2003)

ups, hab mir grad die falsche Ergebnisliste angeschaut, warum ist da auch die von Zierenberg mit dabei gewesen beim Download
deshalb passte mein Beitrag jetzt nicht so ganz, hab ihn deshalb entfernt

kann euch wirklich nur mehr Teilnehmer wünschen nächstes Jahr


----------



## michael59 (3. September 2003)

wäre gerne dabei gewesen-habe leidend auf meinem sofa gelegen und hätte lieber auf dem trail gelitten

micha
der jetzt wieder in der physiotherapie leiden muss


----------



## HAWKI (3. September 2003)

Mein kleiner (Renn)bericht:

Samstag 6:00 Uhr beendet der Wecker meinen Tiefschlaf. In aller Ruhe gibts Frühstück u. dann wird schon mein Fanclub (Tochter u. Freundin) im Vierrad verstaut und auf gehts in Richtung kalten Norden.  Nach einer knappen Stunde kommen wir in Schierke an und ich bin erstaunt über den schon herschenden Trubel. Nur 12 Grad - ich überlege schon, was ich denn für Klamotten beim Rennen tragen soll. Startunterlagen in Empfang nehmen u. ein paar bekannte Gesichter begrüßen, Startnummer anbauen u. ein bißchen warm fahren / dehnen... das übliche Vorspiel. 10:00 Uhr stehe ich dann am Start und schüttele noch Matthes die Hand, dann knallt auch schon der Startschuß u. die ca. 30 Biker spurten los. Eigentlich wollte ich wie immer die ersten km richtig knüppeln, doch schon am ersten kleinen Anstieg macht sich mein rechtes Knie bemerkbar. Also schalte ich gleich ein paar Gänge zurück und denke: mach mal lieber etwas ruhiger heute, sonst darfste bald aufhören! Also mehr oder weniger gemütlich, nur halt mit diesen schei... Schmerzen versuche ich meinen Tritt zu finden, da sehe ich schon diesen abartigen Anstieg, ich glaube am Winterberg. Die meisten vor mir schieben und ich habe gar nicht erst versucht durchzufahren. Und zu Fuß konnte ich immer einige Meter aufholen. Nach den ca. 300 m schieben gings dann für mich im kleinsten Gang weiter bis zum nächsten Hammer. Der Trail talwärts. Wurzeln, Steine, Felsen, Geröll   . Ne, ne. Das ist nix für alte Herren. Jedenfalls nix für mich! Ich fluche bei jedem Ausrutscher, komme aber trotzdem ganz gut runter. Das Ende in Sicht, endlich wieder mehr Tageslicht und nur noch die kleine Treppe vor mir. Ich bin schon ganz zufrieden und stolz auf mich    . Ich hab´s geschafft oder . Nur noch die Treppe! Ist die fahrbar??? Ich hätte es nicht probieren sollen! Ich steige schön über den Lenker ab, kann mich aber nach links in den Graben "retten"   . Schön auf mein Knie geknallt, ansonsten ist mir zum Glück nichts passiert. Die Waldautobahn und die Teerwege runter ins Eislaufstadion machten viel Spaß. Die zweite Runde war ich dann richtig gut unterwegs, konnte mehrere Biker überholen. Die Treppe war jetzt für mich eine weitere Schiebepassage  . Dritte Runde ein bißchen vertrödelt u. die vierte noch mal ordentlich Druck gemacht. Am Ende sind 3:16 h zusammengekommen. Ich bin zufrieden, hätte nie gedacht, daß mein Knie doch so gut durchhält. Ein Dankeschön an die Veranstalter  . Die Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert. Verpflegung kann ich nicht beurteilen, da nicht in Anspruch genommen. Im Stadion prima Stimmung. Für das erste echt   .

Kommendes Jahr bin ich mit Sicherheit wieder dabei! Jedoch nur als Zuschauer, weil mir der Trail einfach ne Nummer zu heiß ist. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Das soll keine miese Kritik sein! Mir liegen einfach diese Hammertrails nicht; habe von vielen Teilnehmern gehört, daß sie den absolut geil fanden!

Für mich ist erst mal Bikepause. Die Entzündung im Knie muß weg!

Also, bis nächstes Jahr in Schierke...ich bringe das Megaphone mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (8. September 2003)

Irgendjemand (Samson?) hatte doch während des Rennens Fotos auf der Strecke gemacht. Sind die schon irgendwo online zu bewundern? Ich jedenfalls warte schon lange gespannt darauf...


----------

